# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Повышение контроллера домена до основного!!!

## SeregaB

Извините, если такая тема уже есть, чтот искал и не нашёл, а срочно нужно разобраться.
Народ помогите разобраться. Есть контроллер домена на win 2000 (PDC) тоесть основной, который вот вот загнётся.Настроен резервный на win 2003. Подскажите как теперь понизить ПДЦ до БДЦ и соответственно поднять резервный до основного. Да и нужно ли это вообще, где-то слышал что разделение было только на вин. нт. 4.0, а на 2000 и тем более на 2003 типа все равноправны и не надо ничё поднимать - всё само подхватится. Если так то как быть с ДШЦП, етой службы на 2003 нету, просто накатить или как? Читал что всё это можно провернуть с помощью SERVER MENEGER, но побейте меня палками не могу найти её не на 2000, не на 2003 - где её взять и как поставить? Да и вообще можно ли с её помощью понизить 2000 ПДЦ и повысить 2003 БДЦ до ПДЦ, как тут дело с совместимостью обстоит? Короче, предложите варианты?

----------


## bobuch

выдрал с каого-то форума:

1. Берем диск с 2003 .
2 ставим дис в привод на контроллере с 2000 (master домена)
3. run -cmd - том привода\i386\adprep /ForestPrep
если все нормально adprep /domainprep
далее:
на 2003 
run -dcpromo делаем машину доп. контроллером домена.
ждем репликации - либо принудительно ее запускаем.
перенос роли мастера домена с 2к на 2003
Все.

----------

